# Movies without Love Stories



## MajorThor (Dec 20, 2007)

So me and my roomy were watching "The Last Legion"....a movie that just came out to DVD recently and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



in the middle of the movie there was development of a love story


 in which case I said 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they are ruining a good movie by putting in a random love story in it


 so he said 
*Spoiler*: __ 



in general, there aren't that many movies without love stories


 so I said "O RLY?!" And I told him I could think of at least 3.

Genres that were to be excluded:
Animated Movies
Child-Oriented Movies
Any movie with Lindsey Lohan
Horror Movies

I used to be well-versed in knowing WTF movie was what til I met the internets. So I'm counting on you internets people to help me out here. Thanks a bundle, internets duders and duderettes alike.


----------



## Spirit (Dec 20, 2007)

The Notebook.

It's not:
Animated Movies
Child-Oriented Movies
Any movie with Lindsey Lohan
Horror Movies

So add that up.


----------



## MajorThor (Dec 20, 2007)

7th Revenant said:


> The Notebook.
> 
> It's not:
> Animated Movies
> ...



You sir. Are full of win.


----------



## Mojo (Dec 20, 2007)

7th Revenant said:


> The Notebook.
> 
> It's not:
> Animated Movies
> ...



 I love the notebook


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2007)

Transformers?

It came close but didn't reach the finish line


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmm... Behind Enemy Lines.
Black Hawk Down.
Cry, the Beloved Country.

... I've got to stop there.  I've been up way too late...


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 20, 2007)

Eh, I guess writers put in random love stories to make the story somewhat better and for the closet-romance lovers out there as well. And I guess it makes the story more real if one of the characters finds love, but I don't know much about the minds of writers. XD
Plus, everyone always expects someone to get banged in a movie.

By the way, _Monty Python the Holy Grail_ had no love story whatsoever and it's one of the few movies that actually made me laugh.


----------



## Kumanri (Dec 20, 2007)

Death Note the Movie I
Independence Day? I haven't watched it for ages, but it was mostly about alien invasion...
E.T.? Hahahhaa....
King Kong?


----------



## Minorin (Dec 20, 2007)

First episode of _Star Wars_?

I thought _The Notebook_ was a children's movie. That's why it doesn't count, according to the criteria .


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 20, 2007)

"Crank" bitches


----------



## Spirit (Dec 20, 2007)

Did I hear some someone said _Death NEET_???


----------



## Suzuhiko (Dec 20, 2007)

I hate it when they spoil movies with some forced stomach-churning romance bullshit. Leave it for the proper love orientated films.


Not everyone finds the love of their life during each life threatening crisis or natural disaster...and I should know. I survived the great Teeside power cut of 97 and got little more than a handjob


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 20, 2007)

There's a theory that says absolutely all movies are about love

Different types of love but love anyways


----------



## Minorin (Dec 20, 2007)

Suzuhiko said:


> I hate it when they spoil movies with some forced stomach-churning romance bullshit. Leave it for the proper love orientated films.
> 
> 
> Not everyone finds the love of their life during each life threatening crisis or natural disaster...and I should know. I survived the great Teeside power cut of 97 and got little more than a handjob



You still got something . That disqualifies you.

But yes, movies that suddenly have romance in it are lame, unless it's a proper and *convincing *plot device.


----------



## legan (Dec 20, 2007)

Do porn films count?


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 20, 2007)

Mider T said:


> Transformers?
> 
> It came close but didn't reach the finish line



still had a love story.. i cant remember watching one film without a love story.. and i watch a lot of movies.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Does a sex tape count?


----------



## R_Lee86 (Dec 20, 2007)

Show him Reservoir Dogs 

'nuff said


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Dec 20, 2007)

2001: A Space Odyssey
Yojimbo
Yume(Dreams)
Man Bites Dog
The Boondock Saints
Drunken Master
Seven
The Usual Suspects


Just to name a few from simply looking at a shelf of dvds near my computer.


----------



## legan (Dec 20, 2007)

Well I went to google and it came up with this

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Dec 20, 2007)

Dora said:


> Well I went to google and it came up with this
> 
> A Clockwork Orange



There's another excellent one that I unfortunately don't own anymore.

While we're on Kubrick films, let's throw Dr. Strangelove(lol irony) in there.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 20, 2007)

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels.

I don't think Children of Men had a love story either, or at least I don't remember one; I know he like, lost his wife and shit, but he didn't fall in love with anyone or anything.


----------



## legan (Dec 20, 2007)

Congo had no love <.<


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 20, 2007)

well there is a lot of movies there is crank transformers nd hella others


----------



## Gunners (Dec 20, 2007)

That Batman movie.


----------



## Shamandalie (Dec 20, 2007)

I can't say any  Not that I watch that many movies but it still sounds terrible.

But I'm quite fed up with that, too.


----------



## SPN (Dec 20, 2007)

How about The Protector... does a man loving an elephant count?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2007)

Windtalkers
Changing Lanes
Enough
Pee-Wee's Big Adventure


----------



## Lenalee (Dec 20, 2007)

Technically, the first few Harry Potter movies don't have love stories. 



Dora said:


> Well I went to google and it came up with this
> 
> A Clockwork Orange



Ohh, that's a good example.


----------



## Denji (Dec 20, 2007)

Saving Private Ryan comes to mind


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 21, 2007)

Patton
Saving Private Ryan
Starship Troopers (unless that counts as horror)
October Sky (unless that counts as children's)
Jurassic Park


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 21, 2007)

From the movies I can think of...

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II: The Secret of the Ooze
School of Rock
Over the Hedge
Finding Nemo
Ice Age

Then there's...

Jackass The Movie
Jackass Number Two


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 21, 2007)

Romance/love/sex normally comes up in movies just because it's a common issue with pretty much everybody, so something effectively certain to relate to on some level. Wouldn't sell as well to the assexual crowd, but they're relatively small.

Problem is that it normally gets played out boringly.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 22, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> Romance/love/sex normally comes up in movies just because it's a common issue with pretty much everybody, so something effectively certain to relate to on some level. Wouldn't sell as well to the assexual crowd, but they're relatively small.
> 
> Problem is that it normally gets played out boringly.


The thing isn't so much the mere _presence_ of romance, just the unnecessary _addition_.  Take, for example, _The Guns of Navarone_.  I don't even recall the Existence of a female character in the book.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 22, 2007)

Off the top of my head:

1) Enter The Dragon
2) Return Of The Dragon
3) American Psycho
4) Chill Factor
5) Commando 
6) Terminator 2: Judgment Day 
7) Drop Zone


----------



## Cholisose (Dec 28, 2007)

Bourne Ultimatum?


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 28, 2007)

i am legend


----------



## Jeff (Dec 29, 2007)

Empire of the Sun.  About a kid, I don't recall him falling in love and I'm pretty sure it wasn't child-oriented

Godfather Part 2.  Well I mean there was Michael and Kay but they fell out of love, so that'd be a "anti-love story"


----------

